# Assault Pioneers



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *13 Jan 2001 01:29:55 -0000*
I heard recently that my unit was going to become Assault Pioneer Tasked...can anyone tell me what exactly an assault pioneer doesif anyone says "they pioneer the assault", i might snap?
im just curious as to the actual job they perform.
also, if this is my unit‘s tasking, would we have an assault pioneer platoon? right now we seem to have no tasking at all, but i know we used to be airborne tasked and that we had a jump platoon.
any information would be great, thanks in advance.
Sean
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 12 Jan 2001 21:44:00 -0500*
They must rate your platoon pretty highly Sean, its one of the toughest
tasks in the Bn.
You‘ll be in for setting up the obstacles in the defensive phase, fence,
wire, flares and mines
Wherever an In Bn Engineering function needs b settled within the Bn‘s
assets, you‘ll find the pioneers.
Likewise, in the assault, they are tasked, typically at squad or section
level, with blowing up obstacles, after which they are expected to fight
like "normal" infantry.
In withdrawal, there can be any number of specialised taskings, all
requiring some of the brainer, independently thinking types...
John
Congrats, by the way!
----- Original Message -----
From: "Pte Sean" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, January 12, 2001 8:29 PM
Subject: Assault Pioneers
> I heard recently that my unit was going to become Assault Pioneer
Tasked...can anyone tell me what exactly an assault pioneer doesif anyone
says "they pioneer the assault", i might snap?
> im just curious as to the actual job they perform.
> also, if this is my unit‘s tasking, would we have an assault pioneer
platoon? right now we seem to have no tasking at all, but i know we used to
be airborne tasked and that we had a jump platoon.
> any information would be great, thanks in advance.
> Sean
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
> Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21
years of age and older!
>
>
>
> Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer
nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have
seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly
disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Garett Hallman <ghallman@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 12 Jan 2001 23:16:50 -0400*
Well from what I‘ve heard the infantry across Canada is giving up the assault
pioneer tasking to the engineers and also the 81mm mortar to the Artillery.  I
was also told in the summer that my battalion was getting the assault pioneer
tasking and that the Newfies were getting recce.  So far none of this BS has
come true.  I wouldn‘t believe anything you‘re told unless the CO tells you,
and even then I wouldn‘t believe it until I was on the course.  Not to rain on
your parade, I wish you the best of luck.  I think that every unit should have
some type of infantry tasking tasking, I‘ll take sniper/para/recce/super
soldier.
Gow wrote:
> They must rate your platoon pretty highly Sean, its one of the toughest
> tasks in the Bn.
>
> You‘ll be in for setting up the obstacles in the defensive phase, fence,
> wire, flares and mines
>
> Wherever an In Bn Engineering function needs b settled within the Bn‘s
> assets, you‘ll find the pioneers.
>
> Likewise, in the assault, they are tasked, typically at squad or section
> level, with blowing up obstacles, after which they are expected to fight
> like "normal" infantry.
>
> In withdrawal, there can be any number of specialised taskings, all
> requiring some of the brainer, independently thinking types...
>
> John
>
> Congrats, by the way!
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Pte Sean" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, January 12, 2001 8:29 PM
> Subject: Assault Pioneers
>
> > I heard recently that my unit was going to become Assault Pioneer
> Tasked...can anyone tell me what exactly an assault pioneer doesif anyone
> says "they pioneer the assault", i might snap?
> > im just curious as to the actual job they perform.
> > also, if this is my unit‘s tasking, would we have an assault pioneer
> platoon? right now we seem to have no tasking at all, but i know we used to
> be airborne tasked and that we had a jump platoon.
> > any information would be great, thanks in advance.
> > Sean
> >
> > _________________________________________________________________
> > Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
> > Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21
> years of age and older!
> >
> >
> >
> > Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer
> nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have
> seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly
> disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *13 Jan 2001 06:51:01 -0000*
i understand what you‘re saying. Like i said, its just something i had heard over a beer at the jr‘s, and then i heard it several more times after that. it was one of those rumors that didnt want to die, so i figured i‘d ask you guys about it just out of curiousity. as always, thanks for the help
Sean
On Fri, 12 Jan 2001 23:16:50 -0400 Garett Hallman  wrote:
>Well from what I‘ve heard the infantry across Canada is giving up the assault
>pioneer tasking to the engineers and also the 81mm mortar to the Artillery.  I
>was also told in the summer that my battalion was getting the assault pioneer
>tasking and that the Newfies were getting recce.  So far none of this BS has
>come true.  I wouldn‘t believe anything you‘re told unless the CO tells you,
>and even then I wouldn‘t believe it until I was on the course.  Not to rain on
>your parade, I wish you the best of luck.  I think that every unit should have
>some type of infantry tasking tasking, I‘ll take sniper/para/recce/super
>soldier.
>
>Gow wrote:
>
>> They must rate your platoon pretty highly Sean, its one of the toughest
>> tasks in the Bn.
>>
>> You‘ll be in for setting up the obstacles in the defensive phase, fence,
>> wire, flares and mines
>>
>> Wherever an In Bn Engineering function needs b settled within the Bn‘s
>> assets, you‘ll find the pioneers.
>>
>> Likewise, in the assault, they are tasked, typically at squad or section
>> level, with blowing up obstacles, after which they are expected to fight
>> like "normal" infantry.
>>
>> In withdrawal, there can be any number of specialised taskings, all
>> requiring some of the brainer, independently thinking types...
>>
>> John
>>
>> Congrats, by the way!
>>
>> ----- Original Message -----
>> From: "Pte Sean" 
>> To: 
>> Sent: Friday, January 12, 2001 8:29 PM
>> Subject: Assault Pioneers
>>
>> > I heard recently that my unit was going to become Assault Pioneer
>> Tasked...can anyone tell me what exactly an assault pioneer doesif anyone
>> says "they pioneer the assault", i might snap?
>> > im just curious as to the actual job they perform.
>> > also, if this is my unit‘s tasking, would we have an assault pioneer
>> platoon? right now we seem to have no tasking at all, but i know we used to
>> be airborne tasked and that we had a jump platoon.
>> > any information would be great, thanks in advance.
>> > Sean
>> >
>> > _________________________________________________________________
>> > Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
>> > Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21
>> years of age and older!
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer
>> nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have
>> seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly
>> disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > message body.
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

